
Before Instagram filters, there was the Claude glass - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/claude-glass
======
tyingq
Also, smearing vaseline on the lens.
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/14/vaseline-camera-
tri...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/14/vaseline-camera-trick-
effect_n_7062900.html)

~~~
mc32
It kind of follows since before lensbabies and photoshop effects, you could
buy physical filters for developing photos.

------
EpicWaves
"Before Instagram filters, there was Hipstamatic." Another true statement.

